# Remington ammo jam



## trombone0 (Sep 16, 2011)

Took new LCP to range today. I fired 50 rounds of RWS ammo.
No problems, good marks at 15 and 20 yards.
Loaded mag with Remington MC FMJ. First round FTF and I removed
It and remaining 5 rounds fired, no problem. I reloaded 6 rounds
And same thing occurred. I reloaded mag with only 5 rounds,
No jam. Repeated 5 again, no jam.
Anyone care to comment?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

did you reload the same FTF round into the 6th position (top) on your second magazine or did you have 2 seperate rounds FTF?


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Check the ramp for carbon residue from the RWS ammo. RWS is pretty cheap stuff. I have seen this happen even on higher end guns. Clean the gun and try it again with the Remington, and again, and again. It it passes three _magazines_, then I say it passes. Try the same thing with the RWS. When you clean the gun, make sure you don't leave any oil or grease residue on the ramp itself. It should be very dry. (The oil will hold the carbon residue and can lead to FTF.)

Train a lot and Be Safe.


----------



## trombone0 (Sep 16, 2011)

2 separate rounds. I was reluctant to fire the 2 rounds, both had a groove on the tip
Of the ball after FTF.


----------



## trombone0 (Sep 16, 2011)

Never heard of RWS till yesterday. Only .380 at store. Told me it was made in Hungary.
Fired well, no jam.


----------

